# Alesis sample pad pro velocity layering



## SYLrules88 (May 10, 2016)

Anyone have any experience with this Alesis unit or one similar to it?

My band bought it as a means of triggering samples during and in between our songs, ranging from about 10 seconds to nearly a minute and a half. Not sure if this unit was the ideal one we could have bought but I read terrible things about the cheap Akai units and we wanted to keep it on the low cost end so no fancy Roland. Aside from a few small things, it does what we need it do, but I had a question about the velocity layering technology.

Basically we need to trigger two different samples from one pad since the other pads on a particular kit are all being used. the users manual says you can do this by assigning one sample to layer A and one to layer B, and you can set the velocity of the note (0-127) for each layer so one hit could trigger both samples if the set velocities overlap, or you can hit it soft to trigger A and harder to trigger B.

I tried to set this up for one pad and I set the velocities so they didn't overlap but no matter how hard or soft I hit it, it was only triggering one sample.

I don't have the unit at my house so I can't try the one thing I can think of: going through each individual pad and setting the velocities for both layers so they don't over lap _on any pad_.

We are also having a possible power supply issue (apparently this thing is notorious for that) so once we turned it on and back off, we couldn't get it turned back on! So once we get that fixed, we can try any suggested anyone might have


----------



## Fretless (May 11, 2016)

I had one for awhile as an addition to my electric kit, it worked pretty well.


----------

